# Mods.....I need help. The "retirement thread" has disappeared.



## Dave7 (21 May 2022)

I assume I pressed ignore by mistake.
I have "searched" so as to 'unignore' but no success.
Can you help please


----------



## OldShep (21 May 2022)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/ unignore button top right


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 May 2022)

bless it, it was a lovely thread - kind to children, well-mannered, respectful. So sorry to hear the news.


----------



## Dave7 (21 May 2022)

OldShep said:


> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-retirement-thread.216598/ unignore button top right



Thank you.....my phone would not react to that but I borrowed a phone and it worked


----------



## Mo1959 (21 May 2022)

Dave7 said:


> Thank you.....my phone would not react to that but I borrowed a phone and it worked


You have previous for losing threads I recall! …………..and we thought we had managed to hide


----------



## Dirk (22 May 2022)

Mo1959 said:


> You have previous for losing threads I recall! …………..and we thought we had managed to hide



I don't know about losing threads.....I reckon Dave lost the plot years ago.


----------

